# 1970 GTO center console removal, one more time...



## GEM (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm struggling with what s/b a simple center console removal for a 70 GTO with automatic trans. Shift knob off. Glove box out. Front, center and rear bracket screws removed. Shifter bracket bolts removed. Console is free but shifter is attached. The shift cover plate does not pop off. Been around the perimeter from the top and find not clips or retainer springs. Seems the only way out is to detach the shift cable but believe thats the only way.
I keep probing the shifter escutcheon thing this is the solution. Can anybody help.. Thanks


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi GEM,

This earlier post may help you?








How to remove 1970 Center console?


I have a 1970 GTO that I want to replace the slider dust cover for the auto-shifter. I removed 2 screws and 2 bolts (from a bracket) and the console is loose but the shifter (with the knob off) still wants to come with the console. The shifter will even move side to side with the console (I'm...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## GEM (Jan 31, 2021)

I have the restoration guide and shop manuals. Doesn't get the job done. Restoration guide just says remove screws front mid and rear. Exploded diagram not really helpful as it doesn't detail the shift bezel cover plate. 
Thanks for the reply however...


----------



## GEM (Jan 31, 2021)

GEM said:


> I have the restoration guide and shop manuals. Doesn't get the job done. Restoration guide just says remove screws front mid and rear. Exploded diagram not really helpful as it doesn't detail the shift bezel cover plate.
> Thanks for the reply however...


Also, digram in the restoration guide shows a 4 speed console. Auto is different, obviously.. thx


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi GEM,

Sounds like you’ve done the disassembly correctly and now have to finesse the shifter plate from the console - see pictures showing fastener system. Be careful as the clips break easily so an even upward force is likely your best bet.




















Good luck.


----------



## GEM (Jan 31, 2021)

thanks... mystery solved. the shifter l bracket gas 2 adjustment bolts that determine the height of the shifter dec. If you lose both R and L then finesse the shifter base up, you can barely reach the bottom of trim plate and pop the spring clips free.
My way, aka the hard way, was to detach the console from shifter bezel by undoing the 4 screws from the bottom side. Yikes!!


----------

